# point of diminishing returns for OMS



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I had off the 4th of July and this afternoon by accident (never let the customer order the fixtures). Add in a Sunday somewhere in July and that was it for days off. Problem is, I'm not making enough to justify this schedule. Now that I have more work than I can do and am turning away about 5 calls a week, I feel guilty when I'm not working and exhausted when I'm working 7 days a week.
I don't advertise or spend anything on marketing.
I don't really have a point here except to ask if the OMS is really a myth.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

OMS solutions ...raise your rates so you can afford more marketing.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

2 options. 

1. Hire someone. Good luck with that. Mark will be along to tell you all about it....

2. Weed out the good jobs. Take them first. RAISE YOUR RATE. Exponentially. You'll be amazed at what people will pay. (I still am). If your that busy, you can afford to experiment.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Time to charge more.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Generally speaking (very GENERALLY)...

If you are selling more than you can produce, you are selling too cheap.

Your first step is to at least consider your rate, and whether or not you are selling yourself short.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Dont feel guilty*



RealLivePlumber said:


> 2 options.
> 
> 1. Hire someone. Good luck with that. Mark will be along to tell you all about it....
> 
> 2. Weed out the good jobs. Take them first. RAISE YOUR RATE. Exponentially. You'll be amazed at what people will pay. (I still am). If your that busy, you can afford to experiment.


 
Now who is the mark you are talking about??


I would just raise your rates and dont feel guilty...

you were probably an altar boy when you were
 younger and had all that guilt pounded into you
Maybe you dont even remember any of it but its in your head
and it is a nasty thing to lug around your whole life


you got to get over the feeling that you are not 
worthy of making a good living...


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

All of the above!! Then set a limit on the calls you do a day. I set time for 4 calls and maybe 2 Emergancys then that's it. Somedays I do 2 calls and will have 1 Emergancy call. Then I have days I do 6 calls.. It all balances out in the end.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If your working 6 to 7 days a week and you don't have a fat paycheck at the end of the week you are definitely not charging enough.


----------



## Barbarian1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Make some calls to other plumbing companies you feel are compare able and ask how much they would charge to do easily explainable job over the phone that would have few variables ask there hourly rate just act like a home owner, or ask a friend to call and compare your rates with there rate. Ask how long the other company thinks it would take them to get the job done and compare.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Make some calls to other plumbing companies you feel are compare able and ask how much they would charge to do easily explainable job over the phone that would have few variables ask there hourly rate just act like a home owner, or ask a friend to call and compare your rates with there rate. Ask how long the other company thinks it would take them to get the job done and compare.


 The troll is back


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Barbarian1 said:


> Make some calls to other plumbing companies you feel are compare able and ask how much they would charge to do easily explainable job over the phone that would have few variables ask there hourly rate just act like a home owner, or ask a friend to call and compare your rates with there rate. Ask how long the other company thinks it would take them to get the job done and compare.


Tell us more master


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Barbarian1 said:


> Make some calls to other plumbing companies you feel are compare able and ask how much they would charge to do easily explainable job over the phone that would have few variables ask there hourly rate just act like a home owner, or ask a friend to call and compare your rates with there rate. Ask how long the other company thinks it would take them to get the job done and compare.


Let me guess. Undercut them by a few bucks and your good to go.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Barbarian1 said:


> Make some calls to other plumbing companies you feel are compare able and ask how much they would charge to do easily explainable job over the phone


I hope you don't have too stoop this low. I get a few of these calls a week. 

Make sure you block your number or call from a non-affliliated phone. When I see XYZ plumbing calling and the person on the other end is asking prices, I torment the hell out of them.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Keep it simple - How many hours do you want to work? How much money do you want to earn?

Run the numbers and make it happen.

To really get a grip on what you are doing to yourself - calculate your 40 hr./week pay based on what someone else would pay you in your market. Then add up all of your overtime at time and a half and add that to your base pay.

Calculate for one week all of your time running a OMS. You may want to include PZ time in there, since it is directly related to business.

Subtract Off-Topic threads from that.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Keep it simple - How many hours do you want to work? How much money do you want to earn?
> 
> Run the numbers and make it happen.
> 
> ...


"You may want to include PZ time in there, since it is directly related to business." Would this pass a audit? Like the idea though.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its all in your own mind*

 

If you are busy, and it sounds like you are... 
*just count your blessings...* 

*Raise your prices , cut out all the crap calls and be happy.*


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you flat rate or hourly, what are you're rates? Anything under $100 hr is not enough.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The more I think about your post the more it pisses me off. You are staying busy with service work, don't have the overhead of a shop or employees yet you're whining about not making enough profit. Raise your damn prices!

Did you ever consider how you're pricing effects the rest of the industry? Especially since your jobs and prices are shown on Angie's list. 

Angie's list is a trap, it's basically a list of the cheapest and most willing contractors in town. It only takes one bad review to damage your reputation. My advice would be to forget all about these clients, it's bottom of the barrel work. Might as well call yourself a handyman if you're going to fight it out for AL jobs.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> The more I think about your post the more it pisses me off. You are staying busy with service work, don't have the overhead of a shop or employees yet you're whining about not making enough profit. Raise your damn prices!
> 
> Did you ever consider how you're pricing effects the rest of the industry? Especially since your jobs and prices are shown on Angie's list.


:thumbup:

When we raise our prices, very few people complain. I think the ones who complain about price are complainers by nature.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> When we raise our prices, very few people complain. I think the ones who complain about price are complainers by nature.


AMEN Sister !! They're all " entitled " now. 

" hey man, how bout a break?" 

Soon as the bank,gas company,water co,college,fed,state,fuel,tools,blah blah blah give me a break


----------

